# A friend gave me this smoker



## r2 builders (Apr 16, 2017)

A friend gave me this smoker. Not sure of the make. 
I haven't used one of these before so what is the correct forum to get advice on how to use it, any mods I should make and needed maintenance. It definitely has some rust that needs tending to. I have all the grates (not shown)
Look forward to hearing from y'all.













20170416_142052.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 16, 2017


















20170416_142040.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 16, 2017


















20170416_142836.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 16, 2017


















20170416_142123.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 16, 2017


















20170416_142113.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 16, 2017)

I have something similar to that one but mine is a Brinkman. You can use charcoal or wood in the firebox. I wood check out the thermometer and make sure it works. If not you can get one cheap just get one that reads in degrees and not cold, warm and hot. You should have two vents one at the top of the chimney and one on the firebox side door. I usually leave the top one wide open and adjust the one on the side for temp. otherwise you end up with a bitter taste on your meat.  It is pretty easy to use just monitor the temp adjust the vent and add more fuel when needed.


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 16, 2017)

Yep on the thermometer. The one on it is full of condensation.
I figure wire brush the rust off the internal parts and pieces then season. 
Will give it a light sanding on the outside and a couple of coats of paint.

Where can I get more info on how to actually use this unit?

I currently have a vertical propane and this new one will be a definite learning curve.

Thanks for the response!

r2


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 16, 2017)

you could try this forum:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/202/side-fire-box

and google smokers with offset firebox.


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 17, 2017)

Your smoker looks exactly like mine, which is a New Braunfels Black Diamond.  Do a search for it and you'll see that this is a well made smoker, a classic.  The CharBroil company bought New Braunfels in the 1990's and the units they make now are nowhere a good or heavy.  The label on yours may be one that CharBroil used after shutting down the NB label.  Your smoker looks to be in very good condition.  I bought mine recently and am in the process of restoring it.  Sandpaper, wire brush, and black BBQ grill paint will make it right.  Add some elbow grease for good measure.

There a few mods you can easily make if you want to.  Search for NB smoker modifications on Google and YouTube.  Also search for smoking brisket on those sites and this forum.  There's a ton of info out there.


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi Dave,
Is the factory color the "grey" or is it just faded?

r2


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 18, 2017)

It's faded.  Get a rattle can of flat black BBQ Grill paint and apply after cleaning up the metal.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 18, 2017)

The Bar-B-Chef did come in grey. Here's an example from 2008: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/66092/bar-b-chef-offset-install-and-finished-pics


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 18, 2017)

I stand corrected.  It appeared that the black paint had faded form heat and sun.  But they did come in gray.  I don't know if high temp paint comes in gray, should you decide to repaint it.  After looking at Shyzabrau's smoker, it appears that two of the three most important mods have been made during the design and construction.  The stack extends to the level of the grate and the heat baffle from the firebox is in place.  About the only thing remaining is to install a thermometer in the lid that reads the temp at cooking level.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 18, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> After looking at Shyzabrau's smoker [...]


Not mine. Just an example that I found here on SMF...


----------



## hawkce541 (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't bother replacing the thermometer as they are inherently unreliable.  Get a stand alone that you can use for meat and grill temp.  I have both of these and they work great.  I had a problem with thermPro one time and they sent me a new one, no questions asked.


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks Hawkec.
I have a ThermoPro TP-08 but I only have one right now  and I sometimes run 2 smokers.
I happen to have an extra stock thermometer and I probably will calibrate it just to see how accurate it is.
What do you think of an oven thermometer that sits on the grates?

r2


----------



## hawkce541 (Apr 18, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> Thanks Hawkec.
> I have a ThermoPro TP-08 but I only have one right now and I sometimes run 2 smokers.
> I happen to have an extra stock thermometer and I probably will calibrate it just to see how accurate it is.
> What do you think of an oven thermometer that sits on the grates


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a few other questions if you wouldn't mind taking a look at.

The grate above the firebox says "smoker" on it.
Not sure what that means.













20170418_180251.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 18, 2017






The other grates in the chamber say "BBQ" on them.













20170418_180230.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 18, 2017






There is also a piece of loose sheet metal with same radius as the firebox in the bottom of the firebox.
Probably a shield of some sort.













20170416_142113.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 18, 2017






On another note I have been reading lots of posts about baffles and tunning plates. And, really pardon the pun, but this stuff baffles me.

Look forward to some great info as always.

r2


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 18, 2017)

I agree about therms..  since you got the smoker at a GREAT price.  go ahead and get a digital remote therm for it...  your gonna need it ...  the piece of sheet metal in the bottom of FB is probably covering a hole or two ... this smoker will give you a whole different taste (if wood is used) than your gasser ... good luck with it ... 


PS.  you don't have to search other sites, google , or the likes to learn how to use it...  there is a TON of info right here..  the search feature works wonders ...


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback

No holes under the sheet metal I think it justs protect the FB.

Yep 
Ive been reading every post regarding these type of smokers.
Lots of info for sure. 

Still not up to speed on the tuning plates and baffels.

Read every post I could find so I am getting an idea of their purpose just nothing about size, gauge of the metal etc.

r2

PS: getting a second dual probe setup.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 18, 2017)

I wouldn't be obsessed with plates and baffles... it'll work fine without them...  you will learn the hot spots and cooler spots and go from there ... time to have some fun ... :yahoo:


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 18, 2017)

Agreed,

Enough talk lets fire something up!

Thanks Mr. Daniels.


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 20, 2017)

R2, as I said in a previous post, you're smoker already has a heat baffle in it.  See the baffle in the photos posted by Shyzabrau.  And the stack already extends down close to the grate.  Only item needed is a thermometer that reads at cooking level.  A digital unit with a sensor on a wire will allow you to position the sensor wherever you want it.  Do a dry run (burn but without meat) and move it around to see what the temps are over the length of the cooking surface.  Don't worry with baffles for now.  It's less baffling.

The liner in the firebox is to protect the bottom.  I have an identical liner in my smoker.  The key is to remove the ashes after cooking and cooling down.  Allowing the ashes to remain in the FP and get wet from rain can create lye, which is corrosive and may lead to the bottom rusting out.

Since the smoker was a gift, you can certainly afford to add a few goodies.


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 21, 2017)

Agreed. 
I fired it up this week using charcoal (no meat)
It worked really well.
I used 2 oven thermometers in the chamber and it definitely has varying temps within it.
It got to just under 300 degrees which I think is pretty good for this piece of equipment. I will be using my dual probe remote.
Like you said I dont see any need for mods.
A coat of paint is all it needs.
I will be smoking something on Sunday and will let you know how it turns out. 

Thanks for the input Dave.

r2


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey Dave,
One question that didn't get answered was what the names on the grates mean.
The one over thr fire box says "smoker"













20170422_070247.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 22, 2017


















20170422_070127.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 22, 2017






The one in the cook chamber says "BBQ"













20170422_070304.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 22, 2017


















20170422_070300.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Apr 22, 2017






What do you think?

r2


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 22, 2017)

I think they are just in the wrong place....  will the BBQ one go in the FB and the smoker one go in the cook chamber ??


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 22, 2017)

Nope,
The chamber takes 2 grates both marked BBQ the fire box takes 1 grate marked smoker.
At this time I am not going to wonder about it.
I think I know which is which. : )

r2


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm not sure of what the names of your grates mean in relation to your smoker.  In my mind, the grate in the firebox should be for grilling, as when you build a bed of coals under it and throw on some burgers or steaks.  I would have labeled it "Grill."  The grates in the cooking chamber are for smoking and could/should be labeled "Smoking."  I guess some folks call smoking "BBQing."  As you say, you pretty much know what they are for.

You can use the smoker for grilling by cooking whatever in the firebox with the lid open.  Then when you use it as a smoker, remove the grate from the firebox so you have better access for loading it with fuel and let the heat and smoke into the cooking chamber with the firebox lid closed.

It may be that the grates you have are/were used in several different types of units and are generic/standard.  Are they all the same dimension?  Do you have two sections of grate in the cooking chamber or one long grate?  If two, they could have been switched or something.

I think the ultimate answer is meaningless.  Someone else may come along with THE explanation.


----------

